# Higher Education in Dubai



## suchy12345 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello Friends,

I am working for a Import-Export company as Manager -Admin. I am looking to upgrade my skills and possibly for Industry Change. I have done enough research and i have scaled down the following colleges

1. Emirates Aviation College - Aviation Management
2. American University in Dubai- MBA
3. British University in Dubai- MBA
4. University of Wollongong - Maters in International Business.

Kindly suggest me whether these universities have good placements post completion of course and which one is better.

Thanks
Suchit


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have done Masters in International Business from University of Wollongong In Dubai. It does teaches you a lot on international trade and how economy effects the channel of transportation...

I graduated before recession... 

Now UOWD is no more on the top...

I am planning to do MBA from Heriot Watts... 

Ultimately MBA is what every one wants on your CV...

British University (BUID) (next to UOWD) and AUD are both recognized from MOHESR (Abu Dhabi)

BUID -- i have always looked up to it as a teachers college... they originally always use to have Masters in education... this is the main USB of this college 
AUD is the open university in America... only meant for foreign Arab students mainly..

(As my lecturer use to make fun of it by saying... American has 1500 universities and American university- the one AUD follows comes on 1493 position) 


Emirates Aviation college is good for technical related studies... i do not have much idea about it...


----------



## suchy12345 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot nm62,

The info is quite usefull. I have contacted emirates aviation college for MBA and awaiting thier response. Still i am willin to know the expereicne others had with this college.

Good day


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

You may also want to look up Canadian University of Dubai.


----------



## reins (Mar 13, 2012)

Actually even I want to know which of the university is better for bba from American university of Dubai or the Canadian university in Dubai


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

reins said:


> Actually even I want to know which of the university is better for bba from American university of Dubai or the Canadian university in Dubai


i've seen some so-called degree work come out of the Canadian University..... elementary school level at best! woeful!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Cass business school also should be mentioned. I believe one of the members on the forum is doing the executive MBA there at the moment.


----------



## weissr (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi,
just because i am curious (and to lazy to search on websites).
How much is it t get a decent master in Dubai?


----------



## More Maple Syrup (Jul 11, 2013)

I can help you with some information regarding your studies, feel free to get in touch for more information.


----------



## simonnikita (Aug 8, 2013)

*Education in Dubai*

It is known fact that the school plays a huge role in the development of child. Since the kids are bound to spend most of the time at school, it has a huge impact on their personality development. As part of your decision making process to enroll your child in a certain school it is important that you personally visit the school and inspect the various facilities in place there. You can also talk to the teachers, students and the administrators about different aspects of school and get first hand information. You can also see the way classes are conducted. This would not only give a clear insight about the system of education in Dubai but also would help you to make an informed decision about enrolling your child. there are a many collages, school etc.


----------



## kshabu26 (Oct 14, 2013)

nm62 said:


> I have done Masters in International Business from University of Wollongong In Dubai. It does teaches you a lot on international trade and how economy effects the channel of transportation...
> 
> I graduated before recession...
> 
> ...


Hello nm62,

I wish to study Masters in Engineering Management at University of Wollongong. Is it a reputed university in Dubai. Will there be placement assistants provided by the university after graduation... 

Kindly share your views .............


----------



## vkv93 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi,
i am varun from india. i have completed my bachelors in Information Technology and have been admitted in UOWD for MITM and Herriotwatt University Dubai for Masters in IT (Business).

I am confused in selecting one university from these two.! Which University has a very good reputation, placement opportunity and a vast exposure in terms of education, socialising, and if any parameter if i missed. 

And also do tell me if doing my Masters in Dubai a good option or should i consider any other option.?

Waiting for a response...!!


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Wollongong has a career centre and if you are on university visa they do try to get you in as a volunteer/ part time/ temporary/ promoters jobs. The rest is your luck.


----------



## vkv93 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks for the reply..!!

I decided to choose University of wollongong..!! I have been admitted as a student in MITM.!! 

1)Do u have any idea about the transfer to Australia facility provided the University.!!?? There are few criterias that i have to meet.!! But is that an advantage or a disadvantages.?!

2)And are teachers well trained and will i get a good exposure in terms of education, socializing with people,if i study there.?!

3) And can u tell me your personal opinion about the University.?! I couldn't find any forums or discussion about university of wollongong..

Waiting for a reply.!


----------

